# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO:


*Polly
&
Mr.Stee
!!!!!!!

Hope you guys have a great day :biggrin2:!



~~~~


*RIP to Bunny . Keep *edwinf8936* in your thoughts.
*
:rainbow:ink iris:


~~~~




*Have you checked out the Rescue Me! section lately?


:thumbup



Send healing vibes to *Bo B Bunny*, who was in a car "wreck"!!

:hug1



*WHO IS THIS BIG GIRL?*







*

*[/align]


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Boy?! That's no boy - that's the beautiful Elf if I'm not mistaken!

Happy birthday to Mr Stee and Polly!:balloons:


----------



## Evey

Happy Birthday, guys!

I also dropped Toby off at the vet's this morning to get neutered so please keep him in your thoughts and prayers 

-Kathy


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Thinking of you and Toby....neuter day is such a long one!!! 

Happy birthday to both of you....enjoy!


----------



## Haley

:balloons:Happy Birthday Polly and Mr. Stee! :bestwishes:

Hope you both have a wonderful day!

Kathy, have you heard anything yet? Ive been thinking of Toby all morning. I hope everything went ok!


----------



## Evey

Toby is home!! They said he did really well, and I even have Metacam! 

He isn't eating or anything yet, but he seems ok; he's just lying down at the moment in his litterbox. 

It feels great to finally have all my bunnies spayed and neutered 

-Kathy


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Glad he's home! Poor baby won't feel well for a time - but he'll be fine!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Glad to hear Toby is home recuperating from his operation.


----------



## Haley

Im so glad he's doing ok! Was is Dr Stilson who did the neuter?


----------



## Evey

thanks! Dr. Osmun did it...I actually had a bit of a rough morning there. While I was waiting to drop him off, a cocker spaniel ran up and attack my carrier w/ Toby in it! 

I basically kicked the dog away since his owner didn't do anything to stop him. She actually said, "oh, it's a rabbit, isn't it. get the rabbit."

I seriously almost walked out of there and considered going to Dr. Cornwall instead :?

-Kathy


----------



## Haley

Wow that is horrific. What the heck is wrong with people? Did you say anything back to her? Thats just awful


----------



## kirst3buns

Kathy, that's so awful and maddening. It's hard to believe someone with a pet could be so cruel about somebody else's pet regardless of what it is. I hope Toby recovers quickly.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Did you tell the office about it? they should know their "patient" owner is doing something like that to others. That's just uncalled for - what an idiot! I'm the type that would have said "Well, obviously you are uneducated about animals so you need to know that this is stressing out the rabbit and could actually cause him harm. Encouraging your dog is animal abuse."


----------



## LuvaBun

Happy Birthday to Polly and Mr Stee - Hope you have a great day!

Yes, that's gotta be Elf - she is just so beautiful and elegant 

Glad to hear Toby made it OK through his neuter, but STUPID people who let their dogs behave like that :X

Jan


----------



## juliew19673

Happy Birthday Polly & Mr. Stee! Hope you both have a fantastic day!

Poor Toby - just what ever bun needs to be scared whitless before surgery.. Seriously..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Happy Birthday Polly and Mr. Stee!!!

Glad Toby is ok! Kathy, that is horrible what happened at the office, I would have gone off:grumpy:.


----------



## Evey

Yes, it was really horrible and uncomfortable since it happened right at the front desk in front of 2 receptionists; they didn't say anything! I actually didn't say anything to the lady either, but I did give her amean look :?Well, that, and I pushed the dog away with my foot. 

-Kathy


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Evey wrote: *


> thanks! Dr. Osmun did it...I actually had a bit of a rough morning there. While I was waiting to drop him off, a cocker spaniel ran up and attack my carrier w/ Toby in it!
> 
> I basically kicked the dog away since his owner didn't do anything to stop him. She actually said, "oh, it's a rabbit, isn't it. get the rabbit."
> 
> I seriously almost walked out of there and considered going to Dr. Cornwall instead :?
> 
> -Kathy




OMG! I would have been like -shouting- "Excuse me? Don't tell you dog to attack my rabbit." Yeay, well I probably would of said more except for im dead tired right now and don't have a good comeback - except my fist.... lol. no. 

Emily


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Yup- that's Elf .


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:great::birthday

Polly and Mr. Stee!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

There's my girl!!! 

Kathy, that is so awful! I would have been so upset. I probably would've made a rude comment about her animal and got in a fight. heh

You certainly have self-restraint.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Kathy...you should've kicked the owner as well:grumpy: What a jerk!!!!


----------

